# سؤال عن ربط المكنة بالكمبيوتر



## zibara (13 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
في البداية رمضان كريم اعاده الله علىيكم بالخير و البركات 
الحمدلله إستطعت ان اصنع مكنة CNC باضعف الإمكانات و هي عبارة عن milling machine او فريزه
المكنة في الصورة ادناه 







و هذه المكنة على بساطتها كانت جزء كبير من مشروع تخرجي لنظام جديد في التحكم الرقمي
بحكم انني انهيت دراسة هندسة الكمبيوتر و الإتصالات

هذه المكنة يشغلها عدد من المايكروكونترولرز و لوحة التحكم لها كلها صناعتي 
و استطيع التحكم باربع محاور فيها X و Y و Z كما يمكن التحكم بسرعة الفريزة و
عندي منفذ USB السؤال الآن

كيف استطيع ان اصل هذه المكنة الى احد برامج التصميم على الكمبيوتر 
ارجو منكم ان تساعدوني في هذا الموضوع 
و الله يجازيكم كل خير 

تحياتي​


----------



## zamalkawi (13 أغسطس 2011)

كيف يتم التحكم بالمحاور؟
بمعنى، كيف يتلقى كل محور أوامر الحركة؟


----------



## Nexus (14 أغسطس 2011)

اخي تستطيع التحكم بها بواسطة برنامج Mach3
وبإستخدام ملفات G-Code

البرنامج والملفات ستجدهم موجودين في القسم


----------



## zibara (14 أغسطس 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> كيف يتم التحكم بالمحاور؟
> بمعنى، كيف يتلقى كل محور أوامر الحركة؟



اخي العزيز يتم التحكم بالمحاور بواسطة جويستيك ( مثل الانالوغ في البلايستايشن )
و بواسطة مايكروكونترولرز تترجم العملية الى المحاور

و لكن السؤال الكبير بالنسبة لي كيف اربطها الى الكمبيوتر لتصبح cnc تتلقى اوامرها من منه !!


----------



## zibara (14 أغسطس 2011)

nexus قال:


> اخي تستطيع التحكم بها بواسطة برنامج mach3
> وبإستخدام ملفات g-code
> 
> البرنامج والملفات ستجدهم موجودين في القسم



السؤال الكبير كيف ؟؟؟؟
يعني التحكم بالمحاور عندي عبر لوحة تحكم انا مصنعها كيف استطيع ربطها مع الكمبيوتر ؟ ؟ 
ارجو منكم الإفادة
تحياتي


----------



## zamalkawi (14 أغسطس 2011)

إن برنامج Mach3 الذي اقترحه الأخ nexus يصدر أوامر الحركة في صورة إشارات خطوة/اتجاه لكل محور، ويتم إخراج هذه الإشارات من خلال المنفذ المتوازي
ربما يمكنك تجربة برنامج EMC وهو برنامج مفتوح المصدر، وعلى حد علمي يتيح خيارات أكثر من المنفذ المتوازي

أما لو وجدت أن EMC لا يتيح وسيلة مناسبة للاتصال، فأقترح أن تصنع دائرة بالمايكروكنترولر، تتلقى أوامر الحركة من المنفذ المتوازي، وتحولها إلى أوامر حركة على الصيغ التي تفهمها المواتير
وعلى حد علمي توجد دوائر جاهزة تتلقى إشارات خطوة/اتجاه وتحولها لأوامر حركة، ولكن المشكلة هو الخرج من هذه الدوائر ربما لا تكون على نفس الصيغة التي تفهمها محركاتك
لذا أقترح أن تصنع دائرة بنفسك، ولا أظن أن تنفيذها وبرمجتها سيكونان صعبين

بالمناسبة، هل تستعمل محركات خطوية أم سيرفو أم ماذا؟


----------



## zibara (14 أغسطس 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> إن برنامج mach3 الذي اقترحه الأخ nexus يصدر أوامر الحركة في صورة إشارات خطوة/اتجاه لكل محور، ويتم إخراج هذه الإشارات من خلال المنفذ المتوازي
> ربما يمكنك تجربة برنامج emc وهو برنامج مفتوح المصدر، وعلى حد علمي يتيح خيارات أكثر من المنفذ المتوازي
> 
> أما لو وجدت أن emc لا يتيح وسيلة مناسبة للاتصال، فأقترح أن تصنع دائرة بالمايكروكنترولر، تتلقى أوامر الحركة من المنفذ المتوازي، وتحولها إلى أوامر حركة على الصيغ التي تفهمها المواتير
> ...



شكراً لك على سرعة الإجابة
و لي عندك سؤال هل يوجد احد البرامج الذي يستعمل الusb على حد علمك كمنفذ
و رداً على سؤالك :استعملت محركين خطوية لل x و y و محرك دي سي مع غير بوكس لل z

أملاً ان استفيد منكم و افيدكم بما له علاقة بهذا المجال
لأن إختصاصي بعيد بعض الشيء عن المكنيكا
و اقرب الى الكنترول , الالكترونيك و البرمجة

تحياتي​


----------



## kocher (15 أغسطس 2011)

*CNC USB controller with software*

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CNC-USB-c...468?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa7cb877c

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/USB-Motio...ial_Automation_Control_ET&hash=item43a8664744


----------



## zibara (15 أغسطس 2011)

شكراً لكم على المساعدات القيمة و اعذروني على كثرة الإستفسارات و إن شاء الله نصل سوياً الى افضل نتيجة ممكنة
اولاً تذكيراً : الكنترول لهذه المكنة بكل تواضع انا مصنعه يعني ما بينفع اني احط كنترول جاهز 
ثانياً هل ممكن لكم ان تمدوني بال pin out للمنفذ المتوازي لأسهل برنامج ممكن ان ابدأ به
انتظر الرد
تحياتي


----------



## zamalkawi (15 أغسطس 2011)

ماذا تعني بكلمة "كنترول"
فالكنترول في سياق ماكينات الإنتاج قد يحمل أكثر من معنى

أما المنفذ المتوازي، فعادة يتيح لك برنامج الكنترول أن تحدد أنت الpinout الذي تريده حسب التوصيلات
فالمنفذ المتوازي لا يستعمل هنا لنقل بيانات، وإنما يستعمل لتبادل الإشارات، فكل pin يتم عادة تحديده بصورة مستقلة لتختار مثلا هل تريده لإخراج نبضات محور X أو لتلقى إشارة ال limit switch مثلا، وهكذا


----------



## zibara (15 أغسطس 2011)

جيد فقد بدأت تتوضح الصورة امامي بشكلٍ اوضح
ما هو اسهل برنامج تنصحوني به ممكن ان اتعاطى معه الآن و لا يحتاج الى وقت طويل نسبياً لفهمه 
ملاحظة لا يشترط بالبرنامج ان يكون احترافي
تحياتي


----------



## zamalkawi (15 أغسطس 2011)

أقترح عليك برنامج Mach3 فهو برنامج جيد، والأهم من هذا أنك ستجد دعما جيدا له على هذا الملتقى وغيره من المنتديات العربية والأجنبية
ولكنه ليس مجانيا
هناك نسخة له بالكراك هنا يمكنك البحث عنها

ولكن الأهم من هذا، هل عرفت كيف ستحول أوامر خطوة/اتجاه لأوامر مفهومة من الدرايف الخاص بك؟

وماذا عن محور Z، فما فهمته منك أنك ليس محركا خطويا، فهل هو سيرفو؟


----------



## zibara (15 أغسطس 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> أقترح عليك برنامج Mach3 فهو برنامج جيد، والأهم من هذا أنك ستجد دعما جيدا له على هذا الملتقى وغيره من المنتديات العربية والأجنبية
> ولكنه ليس مجانيا
> هناك نسخة له بالكراك هنا يمكنك البحث عنها
> 
> ...



جيد فإذاً سأبدأ ببرنامج Mach3 
و بالنسبة لباقي اسئلتك : 
بالنسية للأوامر خطة / إتجاه فإنني سأخذها عبر المنفذ المتوازي و يترجمها الميكروكونترولر الى المحاور
و المحور Z هو عبارة عن DC motor + gear box و سأضع له rotary encoder حتى اتحكم به بدقة يعني مثل المحرك الموجود في الطابعة المنزلية 
تحياتي


----------



## eng.control (15 أغسطس 2011)

........... شكراً جزيلاً للجميع ............


----------



## eng.control (15 أغسطس 2011)

........... شكراً جزيلاً ............


----------



## eng.control (15 أغسطس 2011)

........... شكراً جزيلاً ............


----------

